# Almost Ready for Occupancy!



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

I started my first viv a couple months ago, and I have to say that even though I don't have inhabitants yet... this is addicting. I'm a convert from reef keeping, and I don't know that I'll ever go back. I love having this slice of the jungle in the livingroom. Now I just need to decide on who's moving in! I'm leaning towards tincs... azureus or citronella. Any suggestions or insight on viv improvements, additions, or inhabitants? Thanks for looking!
















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice tank! You don't need sphagnum wrapped around the bromeliads. The bromeliad on the far right (the one with the bloom), if it came from the hardware store, probably won't hold up in there long-term. (That assumption may be wrong; it's just that I usually see that kind at Home Depot or the like). 

You will also want to remove the Pothos in the front.

I think you could keep some thumbnails in there quite comfortably.


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

I was keeping the sphagnum around them just to try to sturdy them up without wrapping them in wire. The pothos is hiding the pump access, but I will likely swap it out for something more foreground friendly. The blooming bromiliad came out of a terrarium at a local nursery, so I figured it'd be worth a shot. So far, so good, but I'm not betting on it long term either. Thanks for the feedback!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Beautiful !


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice is it a 30 gal?


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

Yep! Well, 29. Why they don't give you that extra gallon... I'll never know. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

MoFrogs said:


> Yep! Well, 29. Why they don't give you that extra gallon... I'll never know. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That's just the Man keeping you down!


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Your tank looks great. Get some frogs in there


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

I decided on a pair of Brazilian Yellow Headed Cobalts. 😁

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Jjl said:


> The bromeliad on the far right (the one with the bloom), if it came from the hardware store, probably won't hold up in there long-term. (That assumption may be wrong; it's just that I usually see that kind at Home Depot or the like).


These bromeliads are actually one of about two types that I keep in misted tanks for obligates because they hold up so well to wet conditions. The mother plant will die because it is flowering, but it should pup. Those should be fairly bulletproof in the viv. I would plant it up off the ground in this particular case, though.


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

MoFrogs said:


> I decided on a pair of Brazilian Yellow Headed Cobalts. 😁
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nice, you get them in town at the reptile show yesterday?


----------



## carnzayne (Jan 3, 2017)

Do you have any pictures of your initial planting to show the comparison?


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

looks good. It can be hard to find solid plants that will hold up well. Especially with it being so cold. Lots of times they come in pretty rough this time of year if you order online.


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

carnzayne said:


> Do you have any pictures of your initial planting to show the comparison?


That was my initial planting. I'll post a few updated pics of it. 😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Spaff , what broms do you recommend for obligates?


----------



## m4ster3ric (Jan 15, 2017)

How many cobalts do you have in that 29g tank?


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

m4ster3ric said:


> How many cobalts do you have in that 29g tank?


Two

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

rulzunivrs said:


> Spaff , what broms do you recommend for obligates?


The only ones I use in obligate tanks are Vriesea hybrids from Lowe's. I've found that Guzmania cerrohoyaensis is the only other one that holds up to direct misting long term. Most of the nice looking bromeliads outside of Neos. don't tend to hold up for me in auto-misted tanks.


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Your little jungle is looking healthy. I too am a reef convert of twenty years and am amazed at the way everyone here is willing to help you out with our viv choices so very unlike reefs where people tend to be more judgmental then helpful.


----------



## BCMosaic (Oct 28, 2016)

Very nice build.
Ex-Reefer here as well


----------



## Eaw (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you tell me what the plant is below the air plant and in between the bromeliads? Looks like a small elkhorn fern but hard to tell saw something similar at nursery and just said fern.


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

cjkpa1 said:


> Your little jungle is looking healthy. I too am a reef convert of twenty years and am amazed at the way everyone here is willing to help you out with our viv choices so very unlike reefs where people tend to be more judgmental then helpful.


Isn't that the truth! Put 10 reefers in a room and each one will tell you the 9 others are doing it wrong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

BCMosaic said:


> Very nice build.
> Ex-Reefer here as well


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

Eaw said:


> Can you tell me what the plant is below the air plant and in between the bromeliads? Looks like a small elkhorn fern but hard to tell saw something similar at nursery and just said fern.


It's a Virginia Blue Rabbits Foot Fern! Josh's Frogs sells them. 😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

